# Multiplying!



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

In April I had two ferals (Desmond and Molly) nest in one of my flower pots. Pinky and the Brain hatched May 1 and are now 7 weeks old and even though they can fly, they come back to roost on the balcony at night. When Pinky and the Brain were 3 weeks old, Desmond and Molly laid another two eggs, which have since hatched.

So.... now there are six pigeons living on my balcony and I feel like the carrying capacity of my balcony is two or less. 

Don't get me wrong, I am very fond of these pigeons and I love watching them hang out in the early morning and evening. I watch them fiercely defend their territory and their young from other pigeons and even a crow! In order to keep them safe I put a small table over the "nest" which I think really raised the real estate value of my balcony as far as a pigeon condo goes. 

My questions have to do with pigeon behavior....

1) How big is a typical pigeon territory? I'm lucky that Desmond and Molly are territorial because pigeons come by every day to try and roost next to them. 

2) How much longer till the first brood (Pinky and the Brain) go forth and find a roosting spot of their own? They are almost always together still and the whole family unit seems quite tight. Is it at all possible they would find mates and try and roost on my balcony too? That can't happen. People in my building hate pigeons and I don't want people to react in a way that could harm them. 

3) Is this family unit typical of pigeons? It's quite neat and I've come to really appreciate _Columbia livea_.... I enjoy watching the whole family just hang out together but I can't let them keep having more babies on my balcony - it's starting to attract attention!

Thanks for any advice!

PS: I have an ecology/gardening blog that I'll post pigeon adventures to soon and will make sure to pass along the link.


----------



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

*Best way to evict pigeon family :-(  It's for their own safety!!*

The gig is up. Landlord busted my pigeon family and for their own safety I need to evict them. I'm pretty heart-broken to be honest as I've really grown attached. But I'm really afraid for them so I've got to convince them to leave. 

The youngest, Porter and Stout are 8 days old. So... between now and the time they can survive on their own, two things need to happen.

1) I need to convince people that pigeons don't suck and shouldn't be "euthanized" 

2) I need to convince the family to find another home.

I don't actually know how to do either. Thoughts?


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

If there are 8 day old babies you cant evict them. If you move them from the nest their parents wont care for them anymore. Ask your landlord to wait another 3 weeks for the two young to be old enough to leave. If the parents lay more eggs dispose of them in the first 24 hours before the embryos start to develop. Then once the young are 30 days old they can be evicted but shouldent be taken away from the nesting site because their parents are still showing them how to forage and find food. Then block up the nesting spot or other spots they like to roost with bird spikes.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The two babies who grew up there will prefer to keep roosting on your balcony at night, but consistent harassment at roosting time will make them move on eventually. Its hard work, so be grateful you didn't get several generations of babies homing to your balcony. The flock grows big fast, and pigeons are not territorial, they are flock birds who like living and roosting in big numbers together.

Sorry this happened though, you were only being caring and nice. You shouldn't have to feel punished for that.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

As said above you can't move the babies at that age and have them continue to raise them. If they have to be evicted now you could take the babies inside and hand raise them. The upside is you will have some neat pets. The downside is you will then have two pigeons INSIDE even tamer and apt to stick close than your balcony pair. They are territorial with their nest site though flock birds otherwise. The youngsters will begin nesting when they are about 6-7 months old at which time they will have to find their own nesting area.


----------



## Elements (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advice. 

I think my landlord is reasonable enough to wait till the babies can fly, especially if he can see an effort on my part to start shooing the rest away. So much easier said than done. 

I was going to try and get one of those "natural enemy" scarecrows that are basically plastic birds of prey.... but they are $30, so I'm wondering if anyone here has used one and if they actually work? 

Also thanks Bella_F for your kind words... I don't know why but I really needed to hear that


----------



## mikis343 (Nov 26, 2013)

Elements said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice.
> 
> I think my landlord is reasonable enough to wait till the babies can fly, especially if he can see an effort on my part to start shooing the rest away. So much easier said than done.
> 
> ...


Plastic owls usually dont work. Pigeons are smarter than that. After a day or two they will relize that the owl is fake and begin to ignore it even perch on it. Ive seen it many times. Just use the spikes anywhere they like to nest or roost. Be carefull if you use nets pigeons can often get trapped behind them and end up starving to death. They are very persistant when trying to get back to thier nesting and roosting sites.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you remove any new eggs, I would replace them with fake, or the hen will just keep laying. Not good for her, as she uses up her calcium store. Then when the younger ones are ready to leave, just clean up the nest and don't let them rebuild. They will go and find another place to nest. You will just have to keep up with shooing them out till they settle somewhere else. You don't want to put up something to scare other pigeons away, as you don't want to scare these parents away yet.


----------

